# Pretty good very low calorie pasta



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 21, 2017)

Tried a product called Pata-Zero.  It comes both in spaghetti and linguini noodles.  It is fairly tasteless, but does carry a sauce well.  And, best of all, it doesn't spike my blood sugar.  I find it best used in Asian dishes such as stir-fries, or i lo mein dishes.  It would be great i a cold pasta salid with olives, fresh tomato, a little cheese, something with a greek flair.

It doesn't taste as good as does wheat pastas, as they have a sweet, grainy flavor that compiments so many sauces.  But it works.  And the texture is more chewy.  If your watching your carbs, this is just another product that might help you enjoy the foods you love, without adding to your health issues.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

